# Plow prep? How to tell?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

A friend of mine is looking at a 2002 Chevy Silverado 2500HD extended cab short bed, he's not sure if it has plow prep on it or not. Is there an easy way to tell (code like on my truck etc?)?

-Matt


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

mkwl;383706 said:


> A friend of mine is looking at a 2002 Chevy Silverado 2500HD extended cab short bed, he's not sure if it has plow prep on it or not. Is there an easy way to tell (code like on my truck etc?)?
> 
> -Matt


VYU - RPO code in glove box


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

calhoun;383708 said:


> VYU - RPO code in glove box


What's a VYU- RPO code?


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

look in glove box for that 3 digit code. That represents the plow pkg.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

mr_udy;383719 said:


> look in glove box for that 3 digit code. That represents the plow pkg.


Which one? VYU or RPO? Last I spoke to him he said it had the auxilary emergency light button, and a trans temp guage in addition to running lights. Does this mean it has plow prep?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

RPO= Regular production Option. This is the term GM uses to describe what option codes a particular vehicle is equipped with. The codes are a three digit number/letter combination. I'm sure you've heard of certain ones before, for example, Z28,Z24,Z71, Z82 These are all RPO codes for certain options. If you look at the RPO decal in the glove box it'll have all the RPO codes that the truck was ordered with. The code your looking for is VYU. That is the RPO code for the plow prep option. Also, since you already mentioned that the truck has the auxiliary light switch on the dash then that's a good indication that it's got the plow prep option.


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

here is a link to the RPO master sheet
http://aplsweb.com/Topics/TopicPix/RPO.pdf


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

He said he looked at the label real quickly, and didn't see that combination, but has the auxilary light button, trans temp guage etc.- maybe he's overlooking the code?


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

If his glove box decal doesn't have the VYU code, he doesn't have the plow prep package. 

Tranny temp gauge is standard on new body style Chevy/GMC 3/4 ton and up trucks I think. My 2500 has it and definitely no plow package.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

EricD701;383744 said:


> here is a link to the RPO master sheet
> http://aplsweb.com/Topics/TopicPix/RPO.pdf


Do you know off hand what page the plow prep package option is on?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Check page 169.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

B&B;383813 said:


> Check page 169.


 Werd and the code is VYU


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Yup, we both checked our glove box stickers- his is pretty much the same as mine, and we both have the VYU code- Plow Prep! Thanks guys!


----------



## NYplowboy (Sep 22, 2003)

For future reference regarding snow plow prep, an easy look is the "high flow" front grill. It's two slots on the lower section of the grill (dealer pointed this out) real simple!


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Say does anybody know what the amps of the alternator is on the plow prep trucks? Mine can't keep up with all the junk I got on mine and the computer starts to lose its mind..even with two batteries.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

145 A , I did have one replaced under warranty and they put on a 120 A, I asked about it and thats what the know it all computer listed for it even with plow prep.


----------

